# Lag scrolling retina



## esam74 (27 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je pense ( comme beaucoup d'entre vous) m'acheter un retina, pour moi le modèle de base avec 16g de ram et Apple care.
Seulement il y a un mais, j'ai lu à plusieurs endroits qu'il y avait un Lag dans le scrolling.
Je voulais avoir l'avis des chanceux qui le possède déjà, savoir si ça Lag seulement sur safari, le finder ou sur tout?Et avec quelles définitions?
J'ai du mal à saisir comment ça peut lagger sur si peu alors que l'ordi montre une puissance énorme dans les bench et une super capacité pour jouer?
En lisant le test de macgé j'hésite à attendre le prochain modèle mais bon attendre encore un an sans rien savoir...
Si c'est pour attendre une minus maj processeur et plus de ssd comme d'habitude c'est sûrement pas ça qui changera grand chose.
Le test laisse paraître que l'écran tire toute la puissance de l'ordinateur même en étant juste sur safari,alors avoir un ordi déjà dans ses limites dès le départ je m'interroge pour la suite.
Il paraît que mountain lion règle tout ça mais encore une fois d'autres disent pas totalement.
Ça prouverait que c'est seulement software, ce que j'espère!

Merci d'avance et désolé pour le brouillon d'idées!


----------



## elamapi (27 Juin 2012)

Le "LAG" sur certain site avec Safari est purement software ... ca sera corrigé un jour ou l'autre.


----------



## esam74 (27 Juin 2012)

Et le lag dans le Finder? Vous pensez que je peux l'acheter les yeux fermés? Ou je serais vite limité dans un avenir proche?


----------



## esam74 (27 Juin 2012)

Personne qui a un avis ou même en possède un?


----------



## zirko (27 Juin 2012)

Je possède un MBPR et franchement je n'ai jamais fait attention à ce souci de lag preuve que s'il existe il est très léger et pas du tout gênant (du moins pour mes yeux).


----------



## robertodino (27 Juin 2012)

Coucou, et bien voilà. Je viens de commander le Retina et je me pose les mêmes questions. Si c'est hardware partiellement on est mal barrés pour l' après Mountain Lion, ce qui serait assez bête sur une machine de ce prix...

Si quelqu'un en sait un peu plus je suis prenant. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------




zirko a dit:


> Je possède un MBPR et franchement je n'ai jamais fait attention à ce souci de lag preuve que s'il existe il est très léger et pas du tout gênant (du moins pour mes yeux).



Tu utilises quelle définition?


----------



## zirko (27 Juin 2012)

Optimisé (Retina)


----------



## robertodino (27 Juin 2012)

zirko a dit:


> Optimisé (Retina)



Merci, tu as donc des lags en mode optimisé (1440), ou tu trouves le système encore plus réactif que sur les autres Mac? J'imagine que tu ne regrettes pas ton achat.


----------



## zirko (28 Juin 2012)

Ben le fameux lag dont tu parles comme j'ai dit plus haut je ne le ressens pas.

Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat, l'écran est magnifique et il est très puissant. Ca se ressent au niveau des jeux.

Le système est très réactif et beaucoup plus puissant que mon MacBook Pro Retina de 2008.


----------



## robertodino (28 Juin 2012)

zirko a dit:


> Ben le fameux lag dont tu parles comme j'ai dit plus haut je ne le ressens pas.
> 
> Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat, l'écran est magnifique et il est très puissant. Ca se ressent au niveau des jeux.
> 
> Le système est très réactif et beaucoup plus puissant que mon MacBook Pro Retina de 2008.



Merci de ta réponse, j'imagine que tu voulais dire le MacBook Pro Highres 2008


----------



## zirko (28 Juin 2012)

Mince  je parlais de la version 2008 basique


----------



## robertodino (28 Juin 2012)

zirko a dit:


> Mince  je parlais de la version 2008 basique



Zirko, désolé de t'importuner, tu peux voir si les animations tel que MissionControl, Dashboard, le passage d'une fenêtre à une autre lags en 1440, donc en résolution optimale?

C'est pour moi un point décisif pour la bonne continuation de l'achat, sinon je préfère annuler la commande et passer sur un MBA 13 full options en attendant la Rev2... Je n'ai pas envie d'un système non-réactif, pour le prix du Retina je veux un truc qui tourne comme un monstre, fluide à mort ;-)


----------



## zirko (28 Juin 2012)

Alors en laissant le réglage moniteur en automatique (optimisé pour l'écran Retina) je ne constate aucun lag.

Après c'est peut-être très léger et du coup je ne le vois pas, mais franchement je ne vois pas de différence à ce niveau avec mon ancien MacBook Pro.


----------



## esam74 (28 Juin 2012)

Ouais pour le prix moi aussi je veux être tranquille et le garder quelques années, si dans un an il est tout obsolète je vais être dégoûté!
Pour les jeux tu dis que ça tourne bien? Tu joues à quels jeux? 
En tout cas merci de ton aide


----------



## zirko (28 Juin 2012)

Je joue à Diablo 3 et ça fonctionne très bien. Quelques baisses de framerate mais il faut que je fasse des recherches, car je ne sais pas dans quelle résolution je dois jouer (résolution du jeu et pas du retina) ?

Si t'as d'autres questions, n'hésite pas


----------



## Macehill (28 Juin 2012)

De mémoire c'est du lag purement soft, il sera corrgé avec Mountain Lion.


----------



## esam74 (28 Juin 2012)

Parfait merci, on est bientôt à la sortie de ml et vu les attentes pour les retina ça tombe bien ça sera moins dur d'attendre les retours, je le commanderais à ce moment la et si vraiment il a des soucis je le rendrais à contre cur. Si tu remarques d'autres choses ça serait vraiment sympa de partager ici


----------



## Swoop250 (28 Juin 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Parfait merci, on est bientôt à la sortie de ml et vu les attentes pour les retina ça tombe bien ça sera moins dur d'attendre les retours, je le commanderais à ce moment la et si vraiment il a des soucis je le rendrais à contre c&#339;ur. Si tu remarques d'autres choses ça serait vraiment sympa de partager ici



Les seuls soucis remontés pour le moment sont : 


ce problème de lag sous certain soft qui devrait être corrigé soit par la MAJ ML soit par la MAJ des soft eux meme (Cf. VLC 2.0.2 qui va améliorer la gestion du rétina)



Problème sur "quelques" écran avec des cas de "ghosting"  image qui reste imprimé.. en arrière plan après un affichage +/- prolongé..


Mon Retina arrivera demain ou lundi ,   je croise les doigts pour qu'il ne soit pas touché. C'est le risque quand on prend une machine qui marque une vraie rupture...    Après l'ensemble des tests (AnandTech, MacGé,....)  sont unanime.... c'est une EXCELLENTE machine (a chacun de voir si il a besoin/envie d'un retina maintenant ou si il préfère jouer la sécurité et attendre la Rev 2... qui innovera surement d'autre partie et qui aura donc aussi son lot d'incertitude .


Perso, le choix est fait,  je suis convaincu par le design plus fin et le "tout flash"... j'ai donc opté pour le retina.... (apple care power )


----------



## esam74 (28 Juin 2012)

Ouais c'est vrai ce que tu dis, ça va changer de mon petit air 11" 1,4ghz 
Fais nous un petit retour si tu as le temps svp!
Chanceux


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2012)

@Swoop230

Félicitations, tu l'as commandé quand?


----------



## Swoop250 (29 Juin 2012)

Commande le 13 juin et livraison prévue lundi selon ups.... Je vous ferai un petit retour avec plaisir


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Commande le 13 juin et livraison prévue lundi selon ups.... Je vous ferai un petit retour avec plaisir



J'ai commandé le miens le 21 juin avec ordre bancaire, la confirmation de payement est arrivée le 25 juin. Date prévue de livraison entre le 25-31 juillet. Franchement c'est loin.... 

Ta date d'estimation était le 2 juillet ou Apple est en avance?


----------



## nemrod (29 Juin 2012)

Commandé hier, enfin ce matin tôt, sur FNAC.COM pour une réception aujourd'hui avec une option entre 19h & 21h, jespère qu'ils assurent


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Commandé hier, enfin ce matin tôt, sur FNAC.COM pour une réception aujourd'hui avec une option entre 19h & 21h, jespère qu'ils assurent



Ohhhh, ils ont du stock? Et dire que je doit attendre 4 semaines ... :hein:


----------



## Swoop250 (29 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> J'ai commandé le miens le 21 juin avec ordre bancaire, la confirmation de payement est arrivée le 25 juin. Date prévue de livraison entre le 25-31 juillet. Franchement c'est loin....
> 
> Ta date d'estimation était le 2 juillet ou Apple est en avance?



Plus rapide que prévue la première estimation de livraison était entre le 18 et le 24 juillet 

J'espère qu'il en sera de meme pour toi


----------



## nemrod (29 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Ohhhh, ils ont du stock? Et dire que je doit attendre 4 semaines ... :hein:



Il y en a encore deux, tu peux en profiter


----------



## itoine (29 Juin 2012)

À force de chercher si mountain lion allait régler les problèmes de lag, j'ai trouvé cette vidéo de safari 6 sur un retina (mountain lion) : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uixeNzzJBXQ 
Cela reflète exactement ce que j'ai constaté en boutique lorsque je suis allé l'essayer cette semaine ; le problème pourrait donc persister avec mountain lion ; à voir ce que donnera la version finale.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2012)

C'est assez horrible effectivement. Facefook et the verge, ça peut encore se comprendre, surtout le dernier qui est désoptimisé tout navigateurs. Mais le scroll sur la page texte, ça fait quand même peur. Enfin, Apple a encore des semaines pour finir ML et je doute qu'elle laisse un tel comportement sur sa machine vedette.


----------



## itoine (29 Juin 2012)

Sauf si c'est un problème hardware et que c'est la machine qui manque de patate pour supporter cette haute résolution...
Après j'ai également lu que la DP4 de Mountain Lion est antérieur à la sortie du Macbook pro Retina, et que donc elle n'intègre pas forcément les derniers drivers adéquates.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2012)

Il faut surtout espérer qu'ils vont faire autrement que rendre l'image en super haute résolution avant de la resizer dans la résolution choisie. Afficher du 2560x1600 natif, c'est à la portée d'un IGP comme l'HD Graphics 4000. 

Je serais curieux de voir la charge CPU quand on scroll...


----------



## esam74 (29 Juin 2012)

Merd* mais comment ça pourrait être hardware alors que le cpu et Gpu sont super puisants quand on les pousse?
 j'ai vu battelfield 3 tourner à fond dessus, si ça manquait de patate pour l'écran pourquoi ça marche trop bien sur ce genre de trucs??


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Il y en a encore deux, tu peux en profiter



Impossible, j'habite le Luxembourg ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------




esam74 a dit:


> Merd* mais comment ça pourrait être hardware alors que le cpu et Gpu sont super puisants quand on les pousse?
> j'ai vu battelfield 3 tourner à fond dessus, si ça manquait de patate pour l'écran pourquoi ça marche trop bien sur ce genre de trucs??



Je me pose la même question...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h47 ----------




Swoop250 a dit:


> Plus rapide que prévue la première estimation de livraison était entre le 18 et le 24 juillet
> 
> J'espère qu'il en sera de meme pour toi



Merci, j'espère aussi le recevoir bientôt. C'est long l'attente.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------




itoine a dit:


> À force de chercher si mountain lion allait régler les problèmes de lag, j'ai trouvé cette vidéo de safari 6 sur un retina (mountain lion) :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uixeNzzJBXQ
> Cela reflète exactement ce que j'ai constaté en boutique lorsque je suis allé l'essayer cette semaine ; le problème pourrait donc persister avec mountain lion ; à voir ce que donnera la version finale.



Merci pour le lien vers la vidéo. Ça semble assez fort comme lag tout de même. Dommage que l'auteur ne mentionne pas la résolution qu'il utilise.


----------



## itoine (29 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Merci pour le lien vers la vidéo. Ça semble assez fort comme lag tout de même. Dommage que l'auteur ne mentionne pas la résolution qu'il utilise.


Effectivement il n'y a pas la résolution, mais vu le titre (1080p) j'imagine que c'est la résolution la plus élevée, donc pas "retina".
Mais même ainsi, ce n'est pas très normal : on doit pouvoir utiliser dans toutes les résolutions sans être limité.
Je crains de plus en plus que même avec la version finale de ML, le problème, même diminué, persiste.


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2012)

itoine a dit:


> Effectivement il n'y a pas la résolution, mais vu le titre (1080p) j'imagine que c'est la résolution la plus élevée, donc pas "retina".
> Mais même ainsi, ce n'est pas très normal : on doit pouvoir utiliser dans toutes les résolutions sans être limité.
> Je crains de plus en plus que même avec la version finale de ML, le problème, même diminué, persiste.



Il serait pas mal d'avoir l'avis d'un connaisseur. Le hardware est-il insuffisant pour du Retina?!?


----------



## nemrod (29 Juin 2012)

itoine a dit:


> À force de chercher si mountain lion allait régler les problèmes de lag, j'ai trouvé cette vidéo de safari 6 sur un retina (mountain lion) :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uixeNzzJBXQ
> Cela reflète exactement ce que j'ai constaté en boutique lorsque je suis allé l'essayer cette semaine ; le problème pourrait donc persister avec mountain lion ; à voir ce que donnera la version finale.



C'est marrant j'ai lu le même post sur HFR, puis j'ai regardé l'auteur, toi. J'avoue comprendre ton inquiétude/surprise/... mais de là à poster ce type de message sur un autre forum :mouais:

C'est pour démoraliser la acheteurs


----------



## itoine (29 Juin 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> C'est marrant j'ai lu le même post sur HFR, puis j'ai regardé l'auteur, toi. J'avoue comprendre ton inquiétude/surprise/... mais de là à poster ce type de message sur un autre forum :mouais:
> 
> C'est pour démoraliser la acheteurs


Effectivement 
Mais n'ayant pas trouvé réponse labas, je sonde également ici.
Il suffit d'une personne, ayant reçu son retina et qui aurait installé ML pour avoir un autre avis.


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2012)

itoine a dit:


> Effectivement
> Mais n'ayant pas trouvé réponse labas, je sonde également ici.
> Il suffit d'une personne, ayant reçu son retina et qui aurait installé ML pour avoir un autre avis.



Moi aussi je cherche des vidéos et des topics à ce sujet mais je trouve rien de nouveaux...

Par contre je n'arrive pas à trouver une vidéo qui traite vraiment le problème...


----------



## nemrod (29 Juin 2012)

itoine a dit:


> Effectivement
> Mais n'ayant pas trouvé réponse labas, je sonde également ici.
> Il suffit d'une personne, ayant reçu son retina et qui aurait installé ML pour avoir un autre avis.



Bah va t'en acheter une comme ça on sera tranquille


----------



## itoine (29 Juin 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Bah va t'en acheter une comme ça on sera tranquille


Oh yeah


----------



## nemrod (29 Juin 2012)

itoine a dit:


> Oh yeah



Oh ciel


----------



## esam74 (29 Juin 2012)

Demain je vais à l'Apple store je vais les essayer dans tous les sens je vous tiens au courant. 
Safari, mission control, dashboard, mettre les fenêtres dans le dock ( j'ai oublié le mot) et me balader dans iPhoto à fond voir si ça rame. Je vais tester toutes les résolutions.
Si vous avez d'autres idées à tester faites le moi savoir ce soir avant 2h cette nuit, après je rentre de Majorque donc plus de wifi


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Demain je vais à l'Apple store je vais les essayer dans tous les sens je vous tiens au courant.
> Safari, mission control, dashboard, mettre les fenêtres dans le dock ( j'ai oublié le mot) et me balader dans iPhoto à fond voir si ça rame. Je vais tester toutes les résolutions.
> Si vous avez d'autres idées à tester faites le moi savoir ce soir avant 2h cette nuit, après je rentre de Majorque donc plus de wifi



Merci, non je pense que tu as cité toutes les fonctions graphiques à tester. J'attends impatiemment demain. En tout cas merci de nous faire ce plaisir, c'est sympa.


----------



## itoine (29 Juin 2012)

N'oublie pas de le comparer à un autre modèle, si possible côté à côté.


----------



## zirko (29 Juin 2012)

C'est bizarre si c'est le lag j'en ai aucun sur mon MBPR. C'est bizarre que ça lag autant. Je n'ai jamais constaté ça même avec plien d'appli ouverte.


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2012)

zirko a dit:


> C'est bizarre si c'est le lag j'en ai aucun sur mon MBPR. C'est bizarre que ça lag autant. Je n'ai jamais constaté ça même avec plien d'appli ouverte.



Et dire que je suis sur Mac depuis seize années, j'ai jamais connu le lag dans la GuI...

Faut dire que c'est le genre de détails qui pourraient rendre fou Steve Jobs... 

Tim Cook par contre... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------




itoine a dit:


> N'oublie pas de le comparer à un autre modèle, si possible côté à côté.



Une comparaison du 2,3 et du 2,6 serait pas mal non plus...

On sait jamais, peut-être que le 2,6 gère mieux les lags avec son cache en plus...

Sur cette vidéo aucun lag, par contre tous les lag que j'ai vus étaient sur les modèles 2,3...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JtAMwB1P9Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## zirko (29 Juin 2012)

Sur le mien qui n'a aucun lag c'est un 2,3.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2012)

Le problème ne vient pas de la différence de RAM, de VRAM ni de fréquence (il n'y a que 10%, le reste est 100% identique cache compris). Il faut plus cherché au niveau de la résolution utilisée voire du processeur graphique actif.


----------



## zirko (30 Juin 2012)

Je viens de tester avec toutes les résolutions sur chacune des deux cartes graphiques.

Dans toutes les possibilités, je n'ai aucun lag.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juin 2012)

Tu as testé les mêmes pages qu'eux ?


----------



## itoine (30 Juin 2012)

Le problème est peut être aussi fonction de l'interprétation de chacun, et fonction de quelle machine on vient.
Je doute que certains modèles lag et d'autres non.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h51 ----------

Première actu d'un site parlant du problème de lag et ils parlent en FPS sous safari pour illustrer le problème :
MBP 2011 à 50 FPS
MBP retina à 20 FPS
MBP retina sous ML à 20/30 FPS
Ils évoquent le fait que le hardware est poussé à fond et que des optimisations pourront encore être faite. Vous en pensez quoi?
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/06/29...shes-the-limits-of-its-graphics-capabilities/


----------



## zirko (30 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu as testé les mêmes pages qu'eux ?



Oui j'ai testé les mêmes pages, par contre je ne sais pas comment afficher les différentes pages internet sur le fond gris ? Y a que ce "lag horizontal" que je nai pas pu tester du coup.


----------



## esam74 (30 Juin 2012)

Salus a tous, des nouvelles fraiches pour vous!

Alors pour commencer seul des 2,3ghz etaient au apple store, pour le lag, en fait c'est vrai que c'est moins fluide que le mbp normal mais vraiment minime quand meme.
C'est pas tant en scrolling (descendant et remontant la page) que c'est pas super fluide, c'est surtout quand on change la taille de la fenetre dans tous les sens.(quand on reste cliqué sur le bas droit de la page et qu'on bouge)
Niveau resolution, en optimisé retina c'est presque identique au mbp normal niveau fluidité, mais c'est quand on monte la resolution, quand on a plus d'espace de travail que ça se voit un poil.
J'ai fait des videos je les mettrais sur youtube et mettrais le lien.
Chose vraiment etrange facebook etait bien fluide mais le site d'apple moins!
J'image que c'est du aux images en haute resolution peut etre.
Tous les gestes de mission control, dashboard, lauchpad et mettre une page dans le dock et la ressortir (le bouton jaune- ) etaient PARFAITEMENT fluide, ainsi que torturer iphoto dans tous les sens.
J'ai testé firefox par curiosité et la par contre c'etait une horreur tellement ca laggait.
Voila je pense qu'il est difficile d'en dire plus.Je vous poste les videos dans le courant du weekend.
Je vais me le commander dans pas long en tout cas!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juin 2012)

Ca va dans le sens de ce que j'ai lu sur d'autres forums. Il faudrait quant même que qqu pense à afficher le moniteur d'activité pour voir si on a une charge processeur quand on scroll ou qu'on fait des choses qui font lagger. Ca me semble être la meilleure piste à suivre pour voir une éventuelle montée en charge anormale du processeur.


----------



## Etienne000 (30 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ca va dans le sens de ce que j'ai lu sur d'autres forums. Il faudrait quant même que qqu pense à afficher le moniteur d'activité pour voir si on a une charge processeur quand on scroll ou qu'on fait des choses qui font lagger. Ca me semble être la meilleure piste à suivre pour voir une éventuelle montée en charge anormale du processeur.



Je dois aller à l'Apple Store pour échanger mon iPhone plus tard dans la journée, j'essaierai de faire un test


----------



## robertodino (30 Juin 2012)

Bon les gars, je pense que prendre ce Retina n'est pas une bonne idée, mieux vaut attendre la prochaine génération. Je m'explique : si ça lag encore sous Moutain Lion ça ne peut qu'être pire pour la prochaine version dans une année. Surtout que maintenant on sait que le Retina est poussé au limites. Il y aura peut-être des optimisations mais ce ne sera pas suffisant à mon avis. 

C'est le genre de trucs qu'on ne veut pas sur ce genre de machine et à ce prix. Un système ultra fluide est un des traits de marque de la pomme...

Enfin c'est mon avis à moi.


----------



## esam74 (30 Juin 2012)

Ca ne rend pas aussi bien qu'en vrai mais ca donne un petit aperçu:

Avec la resolution optimiser retiner:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFNwGyXg90g&feature=plcp

Avec la resolution qui donne le plus de place de travail mais ou tout est plus petit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGQurT0UYqM&feature=plcp

Toujours avec la resolution qui donne le plus d'espace mais avec firefox, on voit un gros gros lag:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV9uQmm4NVo&feature=plcp

C'est pas evident de voir mais j'ai fait du mieux..


----------



## Etienne000 (30 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Bon les gars, je pense que prendre ce Retina n'est pas une bonne idée, mieux vaut attendre la prochaine génération. Je m'explique : si ça lag encore sous Moutain Lion ça ne peut qu'être pire pour la prochaine version dans une année. Surtout que maintenant on sait que le Retina est poussé au limites. Il y aura peut-être des optimisations mais ce ne sera pas suffisant à mon avis.
> 
> C'est le genre de trucs qu'on ne veut pas sur ce genre de machine et à ce prix. Un système ultra fluide est un des traits de marque de la pomme...
> 
> Enfin c'est mon avis à moi.



Ce sera réglé, pas d'inquiétudes 
J'ai pas eu le temps de tester à l'Apple Store, j'irai voir chez iTribu Asap


----------



## robertodino (30 Juin 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> C'est pas evident de voir mais j'ai fait du mieux..



Vraiment merci à toi pour le boulot. C'est franchement top de ta part.

Donc si j'ai bien compris, ils sont sous Lion au store et en résolution Retina native il n'y a pas de lags ni de ralentissements dans les animations graphiques? Si sous ce mode ça passe bien sous Lion, j'imagine que ça passera encore mieux sous Mountain Lion. De toute façon je compte utiliser le mode Retina 1440, donc à ce niveau ça semble être bon, non?


----------



## TheloniousMiles (30 Juin 2012)

On te sent bien tiraillé robertodino, et ça se comprends.

Pour ma part, je suis plutôt dans ton cas, étant sûr d'acheter soit le MBPr 2012, soit le 2013 avec les puces Haswell. J'attends au moins jusqu'à septembre, et d'ici là il y aura probablement des avis plus tranchés sur le MBPr+ML et surtout de savoir si c'est une machine qui pourra se garder 5 ans. Si j'attends les puces Haswell, ça fera pour moi 7 ans avec la même machine et ça me gave déjà, donc j'hésite à mort. Le moratoire jusqu'à septembre va être plein d'enseignement je pense.


----------



## robertodino (30 Juin 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> On te sent bien tiraillé robertodino, et ça se comprends.
> 
> Pour ma part, je suis plutôt dans ton cas, étant sûr d'acheter soit le MBPr 2012, soit le 2013 avec les puces Haswell. J'attends au moins jusqu'à septembre, et d'ici là il y aura probablement des avis plus tranchés sur le MBPr+ML et surtout de savoir si c'est une machine qui pourra se garder 5 ans. Si j'attends les puces Haswell, ça fera pour moi 7 ans avec la même machine et ça me gave déjà, donc j'hésite à mort. Le moratoire jusqu'à septembre va être plein d'enseignement je pense.



Merci a toi, oui ça me tracasse pas mal. Ben j'attends que notre ami me confirme que ça passe bien en 1440 Retina, sinon lundi j'annule la commande et je passe à un MBA full option en attendant la prochaine maj.

PS: ça me ferait tout de même ch... de me taper une année de plus un écran non Retina, depuis le passage au 4S et le new iPad tout le reste me semble si pixelisé...


----------



## esam74 (30 Juin 2012)

En 1440 pas de Lag! 
C'est quasi quasi comme un non retina


----------



## robertodino (30 Juin 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> En 1440 pas de Lag!
> C'est quasi quasi comme un non retina



Merci merci, je n'annule donc pas la commande. En plus j'imagine que Moutain Lion ne fera qu'optimiser encore plus le mode 1440. 

Merci mille fois à toi tout de même pour avoir réagi si vite ainsi que d'avoir pris des vidéos. 

Thxxxxx


----------



## esam74 (30 Juin 2012)

Dis toi qu'au pire si jamais la machine te convient pas tu as les 14jours, même si c'est chiant c'est sur...
Moi je prend la modèle de base avec 16g et Apple carre, toi tu as commandé lequel?


----------



## robertodino (30 Juin 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Dis toi qu'au pire si jamais la machine te convient pas tu as les 14jours, même si c'est chiant c'est sur...
> Moi je prend la modèle de base avec 16g et Apple carre, toi tu as commandé lequel?



J'ai commandé le 2,3 avec 16go de ram. Le modèle de base donc comme toi avec le même ajout en ram. 

Commandé le 21 avec payement reçu le 25 et livraison approximative prévue pour la semaine du 25-31 juillet. Ça fait long l'attente...


----------



## esam74 (1 Juillet 2012)

J'ai changé d'avis, je vais prendre le 2,6 avec 16go et je prendrais l'apple care dans l'annee.
C'est les 256go qui ont fini par me faire changer d'avis.


----------



## tropezina (1 Juillet 2012)

il y aura l'avant rétina et l'après
je ne comprends pas l'hésitation de chacun sachant que le remboursement est proposé
moi je l'ai depuis près de quine jours et je suis on ne peut plus heureux, et puis penser à la revente......dans quelques années
la nouveauté même avec quelques incertitudes fondées ou pas , ne doit pas orienter votre achat.
C'est évident que le rétina est le modèle à acheter


----------



## robertodino (1 Juillet 2012)

tropezina a dit:


> il y aura l'avant rétina et l'après
> je ne comprends pas l'hésitation de chacun sachant que le remboursement est proposé
> moi je l'ai depuis près de quine jours et je suis on ne peut plus heureux, et puis penser à la revente......dans quelques années
> la nouveauté même avec quelques incertitudes fondées ou pas , ne doit pas orienter votre achat.
> C'est évident que le rétina est le modèle à acheter



Tu n'as pas de lags ?


----------



## itoine (1 Juillet 2012)

Bon ben moi aussi je pense avoir fait mon choix, enfin partiellement 
Pour le MBP retina, j'attendrai la prochaine génération voir la suivante, voir même plus 
En fait à part en ce moment où je joue pas mal à Diablo (mais forcément ça ne durera pas), je n'ai aucunement besoin de la puissance d'un MacBook pro.
Du coup je vais être raisonnable et résister à l'appel de l'achat du cur.
Reste à savoir ce que je prend car j'ai déjà vendu mon MB 2008.
Je pense à vendre également mon iPad dont je ne me sert finalement peu et remplacer mon ancien binôme MB+iPad par un nouvel MBair 13".
Je conserve en partie la côté mobile de l'iPad, je gagne en puissance du côté du MB, et je centralise mon utilisation sur un seul appareil.
En bonus, pour le prix d'un retina, je pourrai changer le MacBook air d'ici 2/3 ans.


----------



## robertodino (1 Juillet 2012)

itoine a dit:


> Bon ben moi aussi je pense avoir fait mon choix, enfin partiellement
> Pour le MBP retina, j'attendrai la prochaine génération voir la suivante, voir même plus
> En fait à part en ce moment où je joue pas mal à Diablo (mais forcément ça ne durera pas), je n'ai aucunement besoin de la puissance d'un MacBook pro.
> Du coup je vais être raisonnable et résister à l'appel de l'achat du cur.
> ...



J'ai réfléchi tout l' après midi. C'est décidé je n'annule plus la commande et j'arrête de me poser des questions. 

Vivement l'arrivé du Retina, il est possible qu'il arrive avant la date estimée de livraison, non?


----------



## robertodino (7 Juillet 2012)

Cet après-midi j'ai eu la chance de passer chez un revendeur agréé Apple. J'ai commandé mon MBPR sans avoir eu la chance de l'essayer, je me suis donc lancé tout de suite afin de tester la machine chez le revendeur.

Je suis vraiment déçu de ce que j'ai vu. Ça lag de partout, c'est franchement pas fluide. J'ai posé la question au vendeur qui a fait semblant de dire qu'il ne voyait rien. On a fait la comparaison sur le MBP qui était à côté et là il a lâché un petit : ah oui, mais vous savez le Retina...

Demain j'annule ma commande te je passe sur le MBA Full Options en attendant une Rev B ou C.

Pour le prix qu'on paye j'en ai rien a foutre d'un écran mieux défini, je veux que ce soit fluide, comme ça l'a toujours été. Aucune régression sur l'interface, non merci 

Testé sur un 2,3 avec 8go et Lion. Version démo de présentation Apple.


----------



## Janus00 (7 Juillet 2012)

lol tu fais une grosse erreur je pense


----------



## robertodino (7 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> lol tu fais une grosse erreur je pense



Ben en quatre semaines d'attente il y a de quoi faire ruminer le ciboulot dans tous les sens


----------



## Swoop250 (7 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Ben en quatre semaines d'attente il y a de quoi faire ruminer le ciboulot dans tous les sens



J'ai effectivement l'impression que tu fais tourner le ciboulot à fond 

J'ai un MBPr depuis 1 semaine et j'utilise Chrome Canary pour surfer.  Je suis en 1440 et franchement je ne note rien de genant... apres je n'ai pas fais de test de fou pour savoir si j'ai 25 ou 40 fps.....  Chrome bascule quasi immediatement sur la carte dédiée... peut etre que cela aide.

Tout ce que je sais c'est que l'écran est un plaisir vraiment TOP, qu'en utilisation "classique" la machine est tellement silencieuse que tu as l'impression qu'elle est éteinte (ventilo a 2000 rpm et CPU a 45°).

J'ai également fais du Final Cut Pro X et du LR 4 .... réactivité et range couleur au top .....    

Vu le temps de livraison que tu as, attends de le recevoir, ML sera sorti (24 juillet apparement)  ça te laisse donc le temps de faire tes propres test et de le renvoyer si tu le souhaites.... 

Perso, je suis sur que tu ne le renverras pas


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> J'ai réfléchi tout l' après midi. C'est décidé je n'annule plus la commande et j'arrête de me poser des questions.





robertodino a dit:


> Demain j'annule ma commande te je passe sur le MBA Full Options en attendant une Rev B ou C.



J'aimerais bien lire la suite de la série


----------



## rtype2 (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je profite de ce post que je viens juste de découvrir pour donner un "Coup de Gueule" au 
sujet de cette fameuse gestion de l'écran rétina , étant photographe amateur , j'ai trouvé dans 
ce type d'écran une réponse à mes prières , très bonne définition ,bonne calorimétrie de base 
angle de vision presque parfait , que du positif &#8230; 
J'ai la chance d'avoir deux bons amis qui travaille dans un apple premium reseller , je profite donc
de cette aubaine pour réaliser une batterie de tests en tout genre , j'ai aussi la chance que les deux 
machines new gen (un macbook pro écran classique et un résina) ce trouvent l'une près
de l'autre, et la constatation est sans appel , sur le rétina , ça saccade bien plus ! , sur le web , les fichiers
PDF , les images hidef , ça en devient énervant surtout certaines pages web et je ne parle pas de certains 
PDF présent sur les deux machines et qui mettent des seconde(S) a zoomer  avec le touch pad sur le rétina
seul le réglage de base "mode rétina avec GT 650m" ce comporte plus ou moins correctement , ok , la résolution 
est bien la ,et ceci expliquerais cela ?, j'irais jusqu'à dire que "certaines " opérations graphiques du finder 
sont moins fluides !!! , les vendeurs eux mêmes étaient plutôt surpris ...
Je conseille donc à tout ceux et celle que cette machine intéresse de patienter quelques temps avants d'en faire
l'acquisition , car la gestion de se fameux écran est loin d'être au point !
Je penses qu'une gestion de la resolution native ou de mise à l'échelle classique pourrait résoudre ces désagréments 
j'en appelle aux bidouilleurs ;-)

Bonne réflexion ...


----------



## robertodino (8 Juillet 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'aimerais bien lire la suite de la série



Arg Sly54, tu me connais 

Je suis un de ses perfectionnistes de m... qui peuvent pourrir la vie à Apple pour une poussière sous la dalle de feu iMac par exemple.


----------



## Etienne000 (8 Juillet 2012)

J'ai fait ouvrir 4 iphone 4s a l'apple store pour en avoir un parfait, tu es donc normal


----------



## robertodino (8 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai fait ouvrir 4 iphone 4s a l'apple store pour en avoir un parfait, tu es donc normal



Oh un frère d'âme :love:


----------



## tdav92 (8 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Arg Sly54, tu me connais
> 
> Je suis un de ses perfectionnistes de m... qui peuvent pourrir la vie à Apple pour une poussière sous la dalle de feu iMac par exemple.


Honnetement en resolution normal ça lag trés très peu ; juste les transition entre bureau et mode plein écran !
apres le scroll je trouve ça correct puisque ML va arrangé ça !
Il faut se dire deux choses :
-les lags sont du au fait que Lion n'est pas optimisé pour cette résolution et que tout les Macs vont devenir dans l'année retina donc ML va gérer correctement toutes les transitions et vu la carte graphique de l'ordi, le responsable est purement logiciel.
-deuxiement : acheté aujourd'hui un ordi non retina semble ne pas être une bonne affaire puisque je le dis : a terme tout les ordi de la gamme pro ( avec iMac) vont avoir une augmentation de la résolution ! 

Il faut donc soit patienter 2 semaines l'arrivée de ML pour juger les animations soit faire confiance a apple mais l'achat d'un MBA ne semble pas être une belle mise sur l'avenir


----------



## Etienne000 (8 Juillet 2012)

Pour l'avoir testé, je confirme que cela saccade.. Et l'utilisation du processeur me semble être la cause : Cela allait de 30% à 82% lorsque l'on défilait.. Aussi bien en 1440*900 qu'en 1920*1080


----------



## itoine (8 Juillet 2012)

tdav92 a dit:


> l'achat d'un MBA ne semble pas être une belle mise sur l'avenir


Là je suis pas très d'accord avec toi. Autant je comprends que l'achat d'un Macbook pro non retina est sans doute une erreur par rapport à l'achat d'un MacBook pro retina mais concernant l'achat d'un MacBook air je ne comprends pas le problème. Les deux modèles sont totalement différents, et je ne pense pas que le Mac book air passera dès cette année à une version retina.


----------



## esam74 (8 Juillet 2012)

Pour l'utilisation du processeur quand on fait défiler, 82% c'est pour un seul cur or la c'est comme si il y en avait 8, donc c'est 82% sur 800%. 
Autrement dit une broutille!


----------



## robertodino (8 Juillet 2012)

tdav92 a dit:


> Honnetement en resolution normal ça lag trés très peu ; juste les transition entre bureau et mode plein écran !
> apres le scroll je trouve ça correct puisque ML va arrangé ça !
> Il faut se dire deux choses :
> -les lags sont du au fait que Lion n'est pas optimisé pour cette résolution et que tout les Macs vont devenir dans l'année retina donc ML va gérer correctement toutes les transitions et vu la carte graphique de l'ordi, le responsable est purement logiciel.
> ...



Donc...  

Il n'y aura pas de MacBook Air dans un an. C'est techniquement impossible. Pourquoi? De un la batterie du Retina est pratiquement deux fois plus grande que celle d'un MacBook Pro 15 pouces. Deuxièmement la dissipation thermique ne sera pas suffisante, il ne faut pas oublier que le Retina doit calculer quatre fois plus de Pixels, là ou une Intel 4000 n'est pas suffisante à mon avis pour une expérience utilisateur parfaite. Ce même problème concerne les iMac, je vois mal pour l'instant un 27" gérer quatre fois plus de pixels sans chauffer. 

Ce n'est pas un hasard si ils ont choisi le format 15 pouces pour proposer l'option Retina, c'est la seule machine avec un format idéal en terme grandeur batterie et d'efficience thermique. Ok on parle de 13 pouce en Retina, mais je demande à voir. 

Le Retina est propre aux dimensions d'une machine, les PPI ne sont pas pareils sur iPhone, iPad ou MacBook Pro. 

Maintenant imagine le Nouveau MBP Retina sans Retina, voilà pour moi la machine de mes rêves, soit on améliore la définition mais sans aller dans la multiplication par quatre des pixels, on obtient une batterie capable de tenir 10 heures voir plus, une dissipation thermique bien moindre que celle des anciens MBP, une finesse et légèreté avoisinant le MBA tout en rendant la machine puissante.

Je n'ai rien contre le Retina, au contraire je suis en attente du miens. Par contre je me pose certaines questions. Quand on sait que Steve Jobs était plus méticuleux que Dieu en soit, quand on sait qu'il a toujours cherché ce qu'il voulait et qu'il était capable d'arreter une production si la couleur ne convenait pas, qu'il était capable d'annuler un projet pour un détail de quelques millimètres qui ne convenait pas à ses yeux... Que dire alors de ce Retina qui lag, qui n'est pas fluide, en tout cas pas comme le reste des modèles de la famille. Pourquoi Apple ne communique pas là dessus en disant que c'est bien un souci software et qu'ils y travaillent. 

Vas sur Google et YouTube : MacBook Retina laggy... c'est plein! 

Pour moi il n'y a pas de compromis, pas avec Apple et pas avec le prix des machines. Après ceux qui viennent et qui parlent de Rev A. Ma femme utilise encore le premier MacBook Pro Unibody Rev A, le premier MacBook Air que j'ai vendu il y a peux était une merveille. Le premier iPad est toujours aussi bon et est passé entre les mains de ma fille de quatre ans. Alors oui chaque machine a et aura quelques points négatifs. Mais que dire de cette régression chez Apple depuis feu Steve Jobs?

Un iPad 3 plus lourd et plus gros
Une maj MacPro pour les clowns
Un Retina moins réactif que la gamme précédant

C'est ça le chemin que prend Apple? Sortir des produit non-finis ou qui auraient pu être améliorés sans devoir sauter une génération? 

Cette discussion sur le lag est un No-Go pour moi, et dire que Mountain Lion résoudra les problèmes n'est pas une solution. Faut-il vraiment instaurer le doute chez les utilisateurs d'Apple? La j'attends mon modèle avec l'espoir de me dire que j'aurais un modèle sans lag, et pas comme celui que j'ai testé hier chez un Apple Reseller. Après pas besoin de m'enflammer vu que c'est mon opinion et que je la partage. 

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## Etienne000 (8 Juillet 2012)

C'est la faute à Tim Cook 

M'enfin, les produits Apple ont toujours eu des défauts, c'est pas une nouvelle


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (8 Juillet 2012)

Le nouveau concept d'apple la roulette russe ...
Après le ssd des macbook air qui étaient soit de toshiba soit de samsung et où la différence se fesait sentir c'est autour des macbook pro retina 2012 et du problème de lag scrolling ... Sa fait peur quand même, mais bon c'est Apple


----------



## robertodino (8 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> C'est la faute à Tim Cook
> 
> M'enfin, les produits Apple ont toujours eu des défauts, c'est pas une nouvelle



Tout appareil électronique aura des défauts de temps à autre, mais il ne faut pas confondre défauts avec optimisation. Ils auraient tout aussi bien pu présenter le Retina et le proposer à la vente que avec Mountain Lion puisque apparemment (ironie) M. Lion fait des miracles.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------




Mac_Or_ NotMac a dit:


> Le nouveau concept d'apple la roulette russe ...
> Après le ssd des macbook air qui étaient soit de toshiba soit de samsung et où la différence se fesait sentir c'est autour des macbook pro retina 2012 et du problème de lag scrolling ... Sa fait peur quand même, mais bon c'est Apple



Justement tu le dis, c'est Apple et le moins cher des portables se situe dans une fourchette de 1000 euros. Je veux bien jouer à la roulette russe sur des laptops de 300&#8364; mais pas sur un Retina qui va me coûter 2500&#8364;. Je dis bien 2500&#8364;, ok? Pour ce prix on a le droit de poser des questions et même de se faire s... par Tim à mon avis!!!


----------



## Janus00 (8 Juillet 2012)

Ils auraient pu attendre et à ce moment là ne pas tenir le calendrier et les gens auraient ouin ouin que le produit était pas immédiatement dispo après la keynote ... 

Faut savoir les gens sont jamais contents ^^

Certes sous l'ère Jobs on aurait peut être repoussé le produit jusqu'à Mountain Lion, mais maintenant j'ai l'impression qu'ils préfèrent tenir un calendrier quitte à ajuster ensuite.

C'est ce que font 99% des entreprises aujourd'hui et de là à dire que le produit est pas bien " fini " faut pas abuser, la finition est comme à son habitude chez Apple juste jouissive, là on parle vraiment d'ajustements donc y'a vraiment rien de dramatique je pense non ? :love:


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (8 Juillet 2012)

Moutain lion va pas régler le problème de lag sur le bureau enfin je vois pas comment. Pour safari ok mais pour le reste je vois pas comment ils vont faire ...


----------



## Janus00 (8 Juillet 2012)

C'est exactement le même problème sur le bureau et sur Safari hein, on a pas droit à 15 problèmes différents en fonction du programme lancé ou non ... 

C'est juste un souci de la gestion de performance de calcul qui est mal attribuée et allouée uniquement au HD4000 qui renvoie lui même ça vers le processeur, pour moi c'est juste une erreur de rooting.

Un bureau qui affichera comme avant 40-60 images secondes affichera exactement pareil sous Safari ! 

:hein:


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (8 Juillet 2012)

Dans safari il va y avoir un moteur graphique intégré, le reste je vois pas comment ils vont le faire. 
L'écran retina a quasiment toujours besoin de la HD 4000 sauf que le mac classique est pas prévue pour basculer sur la GT650 pour rien ( quand t'es juste sur le bureau, surf sur internet, page ... Des petits trucks quoi ) ! Sauf que ok il vont faire sa, faire basculer sur la GT650 plus rapidement sauf que la l'ordi va se transformer en plancha ...


----------



## tdav92 (8 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Donc...
> 
> Il n'y aura pas de MacBook Air dans un an. C'est techniquement impossible. Pourquoi? De un la batterie du Retina est pratiquement deux fois plus grande que celle d'un MacBook Pro 15 pouces. Deuxièmement la dissipation thermique ne sera pas suffisante, il ne faut pas oublier que le Retina doit calculer quatre fois plus de Pixels, là ou une Intel 4000 n'est pas suffisante à mon avis pour une expérience utilisateur parfaite. Ce même problème concerne les iMac, je vois mal pour l'instant un 27" gérer quatre fois plus de pixels sans chauffer.
> 
> ...



Je comprends tout à fait, après c'est pas la premiere machine qui a des petits déboires au lancement (Jobs ou pas Jobs). Rappelons que le lancement de ML est imminent.
Mon propos se portait sur la resolution, au vue de la resolution des autres ordinateurs de la gamme portable Apple ( Hors MBA) il va s'en dire qu'ils vont tous augmenter. Les MBA pour une question de cout ne passeront pas au Retina de si tôt. 
Il n'est pas une question de taille d'écran pour le retina , elles sont fabriqué sur des grands panneaux puis coupé en dalle 15"; si demain Apple veut sortir un 27" Retina il peut mais après se pose les questions de la carte graphique et du coup. 
La carte Graphique ( la vrai ) du MBPr est LARGEMENT capable de gérer les animations Mac OSX puisque rappelons le, elle gere les jeux en mode Retina plutôt pas mal. Rappelons le aussi, Lion n'a pas été conçu pour le Retina, et je suis sur et par ailleurs Apple l'a confirmé que les problèmes d'animation vont être reglé par la MAJ.
J'avais avant le MBPr, un 15" de Base et je suis ébloui par la peu de chaleur que diffuse l'ordi et le silence de celui-ci en utilisation normal. Il m'était impossible d'utiliser le 15" de base sur mes genoux plus de 15" avec celui la aucun problème et ceux malgré la finesse ET l'augmentation de puissance. Je pense que ce point est aussi important que l'écran sachant que l'ordi est plus puissant que le 27" haut de gamme. 
Quand au MBA, je pense qu'il reste une trés bonne machine notamment en 11" par sa portabilité, avant l'arrivée du retina le 13" était une trés belle option, il était en effet plus rapide, leger et avait une meilleur resolution qu'un 13 Pro. Avec l'arrivée du Retina je le trouve moins fringant a part si on est trés a cheval sur le poids et la taille mais le retina a gagné vraiment en portabilité comparé au 15"Pro. Et Etant donné que toutes les resolutions vont augmenter le Air me semble être moins fait pour durer plusieurs années et va beaucoup perdre à la revente.
Le Retina est plus cher mais on peut facilement le garder 4/5 ans et je vois mal Apple l'améliorer beaucoup plus ( à part Puissance et Stockage), d'ou le fait que le MBA ne me semblait pas un achat judicieux surtout en Full Option et quand on a le budget pour le retina.
Après je peux tout à fait comprendre que le problème de LAG soit important pour toi surtout au prix et vu la puissance de la machine.
Personnelement, les animations entre les fenetres en pleine ecran lag un peu et à vrai dire ça me derange un peu mais si c'est reglé dans 2 semaines ça sera impeccable.
Mais un conseil attend un peu, car cette semaine j'ai utilisé rapidement un iMac 21" de mes parents et je peux te dire que le changement de qualité m'a sauté aux yeux alors qu'il y a quelques semaines je trouvais ce meme ecran magnifique.
Au retina on s'y habitue trés vite et c'est trés compliqué de revenir en arrière.

les problémes de jeunesse sont fort heuresement logiciel, en esperant qu'il soit corrigé trés vite.
Ps: la qualité du Retina entre un magasin et chez toi ça n'a rien à voir 

Bonne attente  et Reflechis pas trop  ; toute façon ML sera dispo quand tu le recevras, ça te plait pas ben tu le renvoie, tu auras largement le budget pour un MBA Full Option. 

En espérant que cela t'a aidé


----------



## robertodino (8 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Ils auraient pu attendre et à ce moment là ne pas tenir le calendrier et les gens auraient ouin ouin que le produit était pas immédiatement dispo après la keynote ...
> 
> Faut savoir les gens sont jamais contents ^^
> 
> ...



J'adore tes commentaires et surtout ne le prends pas mal mais j'ai un autre avis. En regardant les keynotes de Steve ou les AllThings D on se rend compte qu'une chose reviens toujours chez Steve, c'est le souci du détail (voir les Apple Stores Retail par exemple), ça n'a jamais été le genre de type à faire les trucs à moitié. Il n'a jamais aimé le Status Quo ni les compromis. 

Or l'iPad 3 et le Retina sont des machines à compromis.


----------



## Janus00 (8 Juillet 2012)

Steve en faisait " trop "  et après avoir lu sa bio je te garantis qu'il en faisait vraiment " trop " parfois c'était vraiment absurde ! :rateau:

Ah la la mon sacré Steve, il nous manquera quand même ce saligot ! :rose:


----------



## robertodino (8 Juillet 2012)

tdav92 a dit:


> et je suis sur et par ailleurs Apple l'a confirmé que les problèmes d'animation vont être reglé par la MAJ.



Ou? Quand? J'ai raté un épisode?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------




Janus00 a dit:


> Steve en faisait " trop "  et après avoir lu sa bio je te garantis qu'il en faisait vraiment " trop " parfois c'était vraiment absurde ! :rateau:
> 
> Ah la la mon sacré Steve, il nous manquera quand même ce saligot ! :rose:



J'en suis à la quatrième re-lecture du livre. (une fois en anglais, deux fois en français et la je déguste la version italienne ;-)


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juillet 2012)

C'est étrange ... ça fait cinq jours que je l'ai et je n'ai pas remarqué de lag.


----------



## robertodino (9 Juillet 2012)

youyou54 a dit:


> C'est étrange ... ça fait cinq jours que je l'ai et je n'ai pas remarqué de lag.



Je peux te demander quel configuration tu as ?


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Je peux te demander quel configuration tu as ?



Oui bien sûr.
J'ai le modèle MBP Retina 2,6Ghz avec 16 Go de RAM et le SSD de 768 Go.


----------



## webjib (9 Juillet 2012)

Le lag ou en tout cas le défaut de fluidité de certaines animations d'OSX est clairement un problème d'optimisation, surtout avec la HD4000. Car au delà de ça, tout est super rapide, mettant à genoux tous les autres MacBook. L'optimisation des pilotes de carte graphique n'a jamais été le fort d'Apple, ils ont certainement une marge de progrès.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2012)

webjib a dit:


> L'optimisation des pilotes de carte graphique n'a jamais été le fort d'Apple, ils ont certainement une marge de progrès.


Sûr.

Mais vu que ça fait au moins 10 ans que ça dure, on peut aussi faire confiance à Apple pour ne pas améliorer significativement leurs pilotes de cartes graphiques.


----------



## robertodino (9 Juillet 2012)

J'ai envoyé un mail à Tim Cook (pour une réponse je peux toujours rêver). 

Dans la journée je vais contacter des connaissances chez les Resellers pour voir ce qu'il en pensent. 

J'aimerais une réponse clair de la part d'Apple, les forums ainsi que YouTube parlent de plus en plus de ce ressenti, chose normale vu que nous sommes habitués à une interface fluide. 

En tout cas je ne pense pas surévaluer le problème, imaginez un peu votre iPad 3 avec une interface moins fluide que l'iPad 2? Je suis sur et certain que tout le monde aurait critiqué ce point si c'était le cas. :hein:


----------



## robertodino (9 Juillet 2012)

Bon Tim Cook il répond pas 

Les Resellers n'ont pas noté de différences 

Un technicien de chez Apple pense que le hardware est suffisant et que 16go de ram devraient aider contre les lags (faut mettre de l'anti-rides dur la coque du Mac?) 

En attendant voici une vidéo qui montre ce que la machine peut faire, et ce sans lags:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qnw0Shqt8sU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus00 (9 Juillet 2012)

Et bien voilà tu l'as ta preuve Rob' que Mountain Lion fait des miracles sur ce fameux Retina ! 

 T'es rassuré ?


----------



## robertodino (9 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Et bien voilà tu l'as ta preuve Rob' que Mountain Lion fait des miracles sur ce fameux Retina !
> 
> T'es rassuré ?



Oui, ca a l'air pas mal du tout


----------



## Janus00 (9 Juillet 2012)

En tout cas plus je l'utilise plus je l'aime ma machine !  ça va être le deuxième effet kisskool quand Mountain va arriver que ça sera supppperrrrrrrr fluiiiiiiiiideeeeee ! :love::rateau:


----------



## robertodino (9 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> En tout cas plus je l'utilise plus je l'aime ma machine !  ça va être le deuxième effet kisskool quand Mountain va arriver que ça sera supppperrrrrrrr fluiiiiiiiiideeeeee ! :love::rateau:



Au fait tu as fait tous les Update? Toi c'est des lags uniquement dans Safari si je me souviens. Le Technicien d'Apple m'a dit que 16 go de ram auraient une influence sur la fluidité, chose que je ne crois pas trop mais bon.


----------



## Janus00 (9 Juillet 2012)

J'ai fais tous les updates possibles via l'interface, si y'en a d'autres à faire dont j'ai pas eu vent je suis preneur ! 

Sinon j'ai du lag sur Safari sur les scroll et sur le bureau également, j'ai une perception très fine des images par seconde ( venant d'un écran 120 hz sur PC je sais de quoi je parle lol ).

Mais je ne m'alarme pas du tout, je pense vraiment que Mountain va régler ce " petit " souci. 

Ah et pour une possible différence entre 8 go de ram et 16 go de ram , foutaises ... il manquerait plus que ça qu'il faille 16 go de ram pour faire tourner un bureau quoi ... pitié les vendeurs des fois ils sont prêt à raconter vraiment tout et n'importe quoi.


----------



## robertodino (9 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> J'ai fais tous les updates possibles via l'interface, si y'en a d'autres à faire dont j'ai pas eu vent je suis preneur !
> 
> Sinon j'ai du lag sur Safari sur les scroll et sur le bureau également, j'ai une perception très fine des images par seconde ( venant d'un écran 120 hz sur PC je sais de quoi je parle lol ).
> 
> ...



Le problème c'est que ce n'est pas un vendeur, mais une connaissance qui est technicien au siège Apple d'Eindhoven...


"Cet aprèm j'ai contacté un ami qui est technicien au siège Apple d'Eindhoven. C'est la que les appareils du Bénélux sont envoyés en réparation. Il m'a expliqué un truc assez complexe, soit, à priori le GPU est capable de calculer certains algorithmes qui sont prédéfinis dans le hardware, selon lui il n'est pas impossible qu'Apple utilise un dérivée de certains de ses algorithmes, le problème survient quand la machine ne connaît pas ce code et doit alors travailler plus dur afin de déchiffrer et reproduire les calculs. Évidemment il n'est sur de rien, ce qui est normal à son niveau, il n'est pas ingénieur non plus. Si il a raison cela veut dire que la vrai optimisation serait un problème hardware qui ne pourrait être résolu que lors d'une prochaine maj CPU/GPU, après si il y a un expert qui s'y connaît et qui peux mieux expliquer que moi je suis prenant."


----------



## itryp (10 Juillet 2012)

Donc visiblement Apple à bien corrigé le problème.


> Question: is there any lag for you Retina's on Lion? I have noticed no lag whatsoever on mine.


Pour en savoir plus, je vous invite à consulter un autre poste : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/salut-les-retiniens-1142332-4.html#post11950512


----------



## esam74 (10 Juillet 2012)

Macge à testé le gm de ml et apparemment bye bye les (minuscules) lags!!!
(Cf voir les commentaires du test du retina 2,6)


----------



## robertodino (10 Juillet 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Macge à testé le gm de ml et apparemment bye bye les (minuscules) lags!!!
> (Cf voir les commentaires du test du retina 2,6)



Yep, j'avais posé la question à Anthony, ça fait quand même chaud au c&#339;ur de voir que ML résoud les lags. Ma commande est prévue pour le 25 juillet, il est possible que ML soit de base dessus si le lancement à lieu le 19-22 juillet, enfin j'espère.


----------



## Janus00 (10 Juillet 2012)

Je suis content d'avoir positivé depuis le début, tu vois Rob' qu'il ne fallait pas s'inquiéter pour rien ! Et dire que tu as failli annuler ta commande, tu aurais été dég !


----------



## robertodino (10 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Je suis content d'avoir positivé depuis le début, tu vois Rob' qu'il ne fallait pas s'inquiéter pour rien ! Et dire que tu as failli annuler ta commande, tu aurais été dég !



Oui, tout à fait, c'est grâce à toi et Anthony entre autre (les autres aussi biensûr).

Par contre ça fait long l'attente, c'est la première fois que j'attends autant un Mac :love:


----------



## esam74 (10 Juillet 2012)

Ouais c'est bien long, je vais commander d'ici 2 semaines il y aura moins de délai déjà


----------



## Nyrvan (11 Juillet 2012)

Voilà, je viens de recevoir mon MBP et effectivement, il y a de très légers lags lorsqu'on scroll (système d'origine mis à jour). Mais il faut vraiment vouloir les chercher et après quelques minutes d'utilisation, on les voit même plus. Ils sont franchement pas dérangeant.

Par contre, n'aimant vraiment pas iPhoto, je me suis dis : "zou je réinstalle un système à ma manière". Chose que j'ai fait en démarrant sur le recovery disque (qui est maintenant sur l'EFI et pas sur le disque comme c'était le cas sur mon MBP Early 2011). Après une petite heure de download, installation de mon système et... *Plus aucun lag !* J'ai beau chercher dans tout les sens, je n'en vois plus aucun.

Moralité, toujours réinstaller proprement un système 

PS: En utilisant SmartScroll, logiciel absolument indispensable pour moi, j'ai exactement la même fluidité entre mes deux MBP (qui sont côte à côte).


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juillet 2012)

Je viens d'aller voir en vrai, de visu, avec mes yeux, ce beau MBPr. Superbe machine qui faire ressembler les autres MBP a de gros trucs patauds

Par contre, j'ai quand même vu des lags, bien perceptibles, surtout sur la navigation Internet. Un peu dommage, bien que je ne sache pas comment l'OS a été installé 

Autrement extérieurement c'est une superbe machine qui fait très envie :love:


----------



## robertodino (11 Juillet 2012)

Bon, je vais laisser passer une génération. 

La j'ai annulé la commande du Retina et j'ai repassé une nouvelle commande pour un MBA 13" i7 avec 8go de Ram et 256go SSD.


----------



## Janus00 (11 Juillet 2012)

On a perdu Robi ! :rateau:


----------



## xEk (11 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Bon, je vais laisser passer une génération.
> 
> La j'ai annulé la commande du Retina et j'ai repassé une nouvelle commande pour un MBA 13" i7 avec 8go de Ram et 256go SSD.




Je suis depuis le début les topics sur le Retina et je t'ai vu changé d'avis à peu près une fois par jour. (en exagérant)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu n'as pas attendu de recevoir la machine pour te faire ton propre avis comme plusieurs ici te l'ont conseillé ?
Je trouve ça dommage, en plus dans le pire des cas tu aurais pu la changer rapidement.

Moi aussi je trouve l'attente interminable mais rien de tout ça ne remet en question mon choix.


----------



## robertodino (11 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> On a perdu Robi ! :rateau:



Mais non Robi il reste et il attend vos réactions vu que certains sont en attente de leur machine


----------



## itoine (11 Juillet 2012)

Surtout que tous les retours à ce jour indique que le problème sera résolu avec Mountain Lion.

Enfin bon Robi, je dis ça mais après tout je faisais également parti des premiers à critiquer et à me tourner vers un MBair. Et depuis je l'ai reçu ce petit 13", et j'en suis pleinement satisfait (13" i5 SSD128Go RAM8G).

Perso ce qui m'a le plus aidé dans mon choix, c'est le prix (non raisonnable pour mon utilisation très basique).

Du coup je suis parti sur un petit Air à 1300 euros, et je pense que d'ici 2 ans, je passerai sur le retina ; il en sera à sa 3ème révision (comme le Air aujourd'hui) et sera donc bien mature pour un investissement à plus long terme.


----------



## robertodino (11 Juillet 2012)

xEk a dit:


> Je suis depuis le début les topics sur le Retina et je t'ai vu changé d'avis à peu près une fois par jour. (en exagérant)
> 
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu n'as pas attendu de recevoir la machine pour te faire ton propre avis comme plusieurs ici te l'ont conseillé ?
> Je trouve ça dommage, en plus dans le pire des cas tu aurais pu la changer rapidement.
> ...



C'est vrai que j'ai du passer pour un con en changeant chaque jour d'idée. Mais le fait de me poser des questions m'a fait comprendre que même si j'avais eu le Retina sous les yeux je n'aurais pas arreté de chercher le "lag"... C'est bien plus psychologique que logique, je l'admet. 

Je compare ça a un pixel mort ou à une rayure sur l'aluminium d'un Mac: "une fois que c'est là tu ne vois plus que ça..." (sur MacRumors certaines personnes ressentent encore un effet de lag dans les animations Mac Os, même avec la GM...)

Je veux éviter cet état, de plus le Retina reste un luxe pour moi, étant enseignant je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin. Avec le MBA j'ai connu de très bonnes expériences, et j'adore l'esthétique de la machine. 

Je vais suivre de près l'évolution du Retina et pour une fois laisser aux autres la chance de profiter de cette machine. J'ai essuyé assez de plâtres les dernières années, toujours à vouloir avoir la dernière machine etc... 

Je vous comprends en tout cas


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

1/ pour le lag retina qd il existe plus il existe plus donc un jour tu finira par oublier qu'il existait! 
2/ pour le shape du MBA, ben le retina s'en rapproche vraiment bcp! 
3/ un retina sous OFFICE: les polices apparaissent plus lisses et plus lisible donc c'est vraiment un atout

Enfin je dis ça je dis rien


----------



## Fabious62 (11 Juillet 2012)

Moi j'ai du renvoyer le retina à cause de ce souci...

Et ce n'était pas psychologique car je ne n'en avais pas entendu parlé avant!
Je suis un ancien gamer semi-pro (je n'ai pas acheté le retina pour jouer je précise) donc mon oeil est entrainé et percoit les petits lags..

Après pour le commun des mortels ce n'est pas gênant j'imagine, c'est seulement gênant si on veut 100% de fluidité.

J'estimais qu'à se prix j'aurais eu une machine parfaite à 100% c'est pour ca que j'ai joué la carte de la sagesse et j'ai renvoyé le retina pendant que je le pouvais gratuitement.

C'est juste mon témoignage perso je veux pas mettre la psychose ou dire que ce n'est pas une bonne machine (c'est un très bonne machine) mais attention quand même à ce ptit détail qui ne sera pas gênant pour 95% des personnes.


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

surtout sachant que ML resoud ce pb...


----------



## esam74 (11 Juillet 2012)

Robertodino: hier dans les commentaires sur le test du 2,6 tu disais en avoir essayer un sous la gm et que tu annulais pas ta commande parce que c'était top et maintenant tu as annulé?? 
C'est devenu de la parano je crois lol


----------



## Fabious62 (11 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> surtout sachant que ML resoud ce pb...




C'est sûr à 100% ?

Désolé j'ai pas trop suivi 

Je réessayerais en magasin quand il sera sorti alors pour voir de mes propres yeux ^^


----------



## 314-r (11 Juillet 2012)

Roberto je te souhaite une bonne convalescence, un grand bol d'Air... 

Tant que ça lag pas dès que tu fermes les yeux  ...

parce que c'est des coups à se retrouver chez HP ! 

Apple aurait inventé Siri pour continuer même en camisole... 

(En tout cas tu as du faire le bon choix puisque c'est le tien.)


----------



## Janus00 (11 Juillet 2012)

Fabious62 a dit:


> C'est sûr à 100% ?
> 
> Désolé j'ai pas trop suivi
> 
> Je réessayerais en magasin quand il sera sorti alors pour voir de mes propres yeux ^^




Je joue sur PC en 120 hertz sur un écran d'une qualité haut de gamme iiyama et pourtant je m'y suis fais au lag du Macbook Pro Retina ... alors que j'ai pas encore la mise à jour qui supprime ce fameux lag je ne le vois casiment plus, j'y fais plus attention, donc bon ...


----------



## robertodino (11 Juillet 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Robertodino: hier dans les commentaires sur le test du 2,6 tu disais en avoir essayer un sous la gm et que tu annulais pas ta commande parce que c'était top et maintenant tu as annulé??
> C'est devenu de la parano je crois lol



J'ai dit que le scroll-lag était résolu, par contre pour le reste c'est pareil, ok c'est minimal, mais c'est là. 

Je suis tellement minutieux sur ce genre de choses que je préfère passer. Après je ne le cache pas, si demain j'en ai envie je peux toujours me permettre un Retina. C'est pour cela que je respecte ceux qui doivent faire un choix sur plusieurs années...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------




314-r a dit:


> Roberto je te souhaite une bonne convalescence, un grand bol d'Air...
> 
> Tant que ça lag pas dès que tu fermes les yeux  ...
> 
> ...



Et si je te dis que j'ai un Aurora R4 hexacore de chez Alienware pour jouer à Wow, Swtor et Diablo?


----------



## 314-r (11 Juillet 2012)

Comme s'il fallait une confirmation...


----------



## Janus00 (11 Juillet 2012)

Sur PC j'ai un i5 2500k O/C à plus de 4,2 ghz, 16go de ram, 2x GTX670 Asus direct Cu, Alim Seasonic 850w platinium, un boîtier Fractal design R3 XL silencieux, un SSD 256 vertex 3, 1to Western Cavir Black le tout sur écran 120 Hz quand tu fais des pointes en multijoueur à 150 FPS sur Battlefield 3 ultra, tu te touches.

Mais bon voilà entre ça et un Macbook Pro, les utilisations sont différentes non ?


----------



## 314-r (11 Juillet 2012)

Alors ?
C'est qui qu'a la plus grosse ? 

Le Powerbook et Homeworld 2 qui dit mieux ?


----------



## robertodino (11 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Sur PC j'ai un i5 2500k O/C à plus de 4,2 ghz, 16go de ram, 2x GTX670 Asus direct Cu, Alim Seasonic 850w platinium, un boîtier Fractal design R3 XL silencieux, un SSD 256 vertex 3, 1to Western Cavir Black le tout sur écran 120 Hz quand tu fais des pointes en multijoueur à 150 FPS sur Battlefield 3 ultra, tu te touches.
> 
> Mais bon voilà entre ça et un Macbook Pro, les utilisations sont différentes non ?



Merde les gars, j'ai pas d'Alienware Oo 

C'était juste pour dire: Alienware R4 pour jouer à Wow, le truc débile quoi


----------



## xEk (11 Juillet 2012)

Je suis rerere-passé à l'Apple Store de Montpellier pour tester ce fameux lag justement. 


J'ai joué pas mal de temps aussi donc je suis sensible aux bonnes performances et très franchement, autant sur Safari c'est décelabe autant sur le bureau faut vraiment mais vraiment s'accrocher.. Et dans les deux cas je trouve que c'est faire polémique pour pas grand chose.


Pour moi c'est évident que ces petits soucis seront résolus avec la sortie de Mountain Lion et les premiers retours utilisateurs, vraiment pas de quoi s'affoler en soi.


----------



## Vegayta (11 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> 1/ pour le lag retina qd il existe plus il existe plus donc un jour tu finira par oublier qu'il existait!
> 2/ pour le shape du MBA, ben le retina s'en rapproche vraiment bcp!
> 3/ un retina sous OFFICE: les polices apparaissent plus lisses et plus lisible donc c'est vraiment un atout
> 
> Enfin je dis ça je dis rien


@kolargol31

De quoi parles-tu quand tu parles d'Office ? La suite donne un mauvais rendu finalement..


----------



## esam74 (11 Juillet 2012)

Le seul Lag que je voyais c'était dans les redimensionnement de fenêtre (de safari) à part ça l'ordi était ultra fluide. Avec un ordi qui fait tourner des jeux à fond sans broncher je crois que la polémique à pas lieu d'être vu que c'est réglé avec ml. Il faut pas chercher des problèmes la ou il n'y en a pas, ou plus.


----------



## Janus00 (11 Juillet 2012)

Tous les produits Apple sont sujets à des buzz négatifs de lancement, à chaque fois c'est pareil, y'a toujours un " petit " truc, les gens s'en emparent et en font une affaire d'état. 

Après je nie pas le lag, j'ai été un des premiers ici à venir le faire constater, mais plus je suis sur cette machine plus je me régale et moins je fais attention au lag qu'il peut y avoir sur Safari donc à Moutain Lion ça va être le feu !


----------



## Vegayta (11 Juillet 2012)

Janus, j'ai une question quand même. Dans tout ça, ton utilisation reste axée sur les outils Apple ? 

Parce que au final, moi je reste hyper concerné par les défauts sur la suite Office, ou encore le fonctionnement de Windows sur le mac (il semblerait que les drivers ne sont pas tout à fait là donc faut rafistoler, même pour le wifi)...

Pour ceux qui vont du dév, sous Visual notamment quand c'est du C#, ca me parait pas évident.
Pour ceux qui taffent sur office pour rédiger leurs docs/faire des tableaux/diapo, c'est tendu aussi j'ai l'impression...


----------



## Janus00 (11 Juillet 2012)

Je me sers de mon retina actuellement pour : 

Logic pro, iPhoto, iMovie, Mail, Safari, Diablo 3, World of Warcraft, Starcraft, Itunes, VLC, Skype.

Et tout cela marche à merveille !


----------



## kurtism (18 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous!
bon, je viens de lire en gros tous vos commentaires et comme vous, je suis surpris de ces lags.
Ma config est 2,3 avec 8go. J'étais avant sur MP 15 2,0 GHZ avec 4 GO ram ,avec un vertex 3 et c'était vraiment super fluide. 
Sur ce Retina en 1680, j'ai l'impression d'être revenu en arrière en navigation safari. Le scroll sur facebook est une horreur comparé à mon ancien macbook.
J'espère fortement que ML résoudra ces problèmes. Au prix de la machine ça fait mal au coeur!


----------



## robertodino (25 Juillet 2012)

Bon, ben on y est, ML est là :love:

Il manque plus que vos retours...


----------



## esam74 (25 Juillet 2012)

Peux pas encore tester j'attend le mien entre le 10 et le 20, (j'ai pris le 2,6 avec 16g)
Aux autres on vous attend


----------



## Anouanou (25 Juillet 2012)

Moi le mien le 1er août livraison estimé, Je suis impatient.


----------



## zirko (25 Juillet 2012)

Je ne suis peut être pas le meilleur pour parler du scrolling lag (car je ne le voyais pas) mais avec ML c'est plus fluide tout de même.


----------



## Janus00 (25 Juillet 2012)

J'aimerais bien faire un retour quand j'aurais accès au fichier d'installation ...


----------



## pouf six (26 Juillet 2012)

Je ne sais pas si cela a été dit dans ce topic, mais en tous les cas sur Lion, le lag n'est plus présent quand on bascule en 2880 x 1800


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

pouf six a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cela a été dit dans ce topic, mais en tous les cas sur Lion, le lag n'est plus présent quand on bascule en 2880 x 1800



Ce qui serait intéressant, ce serait de savoir si le lag est encore présent au niveau de la GUI.


----------



## eryllion (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai lion et pas de lag sur la GUI  Et ceux en résolution max


----------



## Yannick-sker (26 Juillet 2012)

MBPR 2,66, Mounatin Lion installé "par dessus"  Lion et... du lag en scrolling sur certaines pages web (twitter, notamment.) J'espère que je vais trouver un moyen de régler ça, c'est un peu gênant quand même...


----------



## Janus00 (27 Juillet 2012)

Mon constat est SANS APPEL : 

Sur Macbook Pro Retina 2.3 ghz 8 go de ram, entrée de gamme, MISE A JOUR LION vers MOUNTAIN LION ...

LE SCROLL LAG A DISPARU SOUS MOUNTAIN LION !!! :love::love::love::love:

D'ailleurs c'est choquant ça va presque " trop vite " maintenant, les pages défilent à une vitesse folle ! 

Et on tourne au moins à 40 images seconde sur le bureau, car le dock est lui aussi tout à fait rapide comparé à sous Lion.



Enfin bref, n'hésitez plus, c'est vraiment juste jouissif ! Le Retina prend toute sa dimension.


----------



## Visionnn (27 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 j'espère que tu dis vrai ça serait vraiment bien car c'est ça qui me fait encore hésiter.
Peux tu faire une petite vidéo, histoire de voir comment ça rend ? Ça pourrait rassurer du monde.

Si quelqu'un d'autre a pu tester ML sur son Macbook Pro Retina, pouvez vous nous dire les évolutions au niveau de ce scroll lag??

Merci !


----------



## robertodino (27 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Mon constat est SANS APPEL :
> 
> Sur Macbook Pro Retina 2.3 ghz 8 go de ram, entrée de gamme, MISE A JOUR LION vers MOUNTAIN LION ...
> 
> ...



Et pour les animations comme MissionControll etc?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h47 ----------




Visionnn a dit:


> Janus00 j'espère que tu dis vrai ça serait vraiment bien car c'est ça qui me fait encore hésiter.
> Peux tu faire une petite vidéo, histoire de voir comment ça rend ? Ça pourrait rassurer du monde.
> 
> Si quelqu'un d'autre a pu tester ML sur son Macbook Pro Retina, pouvez vous nous dire les évolutions au niveau de ce scroll lag??
> ...



Tiens, va jeter un oeil...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3KRRz9zpJU


----------



## Visionnn (27 Juillet 2012)

Merci ça rassure pas mal tout ça.


----------



## esam74 (27 Juillet 2012)

Mission control, les widgets etc n'ont jamais lagué lors de mon essai au Apple store, j'ai pourtant essayé 35 fois


----------



## Janus00 (27 Juillet 2012)

Je confirme à partir du moment que le lag sur le bureau est résolu tout le reste suit également !


----------



## thepretender57 (28 Juillet 2012)

J'ai installé ML et je confirme je ne retrouve plus ces lags. On se rend compte comme c'était bien chian sous lion au moment d'utilisater mountain lion tellement la différence est énorme.
Pour ceux qui vont passer sous ML vous allez sentir clairement la différence .


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Juillet 2012)

Beaucoup moins de saccades perceptibles, même si je trouve que cela reste imparfait à mon gout.


----------



## robertodino (28 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Beaucoup moins de saccades perceptibles, même si je trouve que cela reste imparfait à mon gout.



Yep, moi aussi, c'est pour ça que je garde mon MBA, tout compte fait, l'envie du Retina m'est définitivement passée...


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Yep, moi aussi, c'est pour ça que je garde mon MBA, tout compte fait, l'envie du Retina m'est définitivement passée...



Ah ah ah !


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Calembourg pour adeptes de sport de glisse :

Alors Bob c'lag ?


----------



## zarbi55 (28 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Yep, moi aussi, c'est pour ça que je garde mon MBA, tout compte fait, l'envie du Retina m'est définitivement passée...



La saga de Roberto serait-elle terminée? 
sinon il est clair que le visuel l'emporte sur la puissance, j'en convient de cet avis.

si une rev devait arrivée, serait-ce en 2013?


----------



## robertodino (28 Juillet 2012)

zarbi55 a dit:


> La saga de Roberto serait-elle terminée?
> sinon il est clair que le visuel l'emporte sur la puissance, j'en convient de cet avis.
> 
> si une rev devait arrivée, serait-ce en 2013?



I'll be back... comme disait Schwarzie


----------



## jol91 (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Sous LION, je n'avais pas de LAG, en tous cas, je ne m'en suis pas aperçu.

Mais depuis la màj ML, ça saccade énormément, pour info, j'ai fait une installation depuis un clone en formatant le SSD.

Comme lu plus haut, je vais tenter une réinstallation.


----------



## Yannick-sker (31 Juillet 2012)

Tiens nous informé! 

Moi j'ai beau avoir forcé la carte 650m avec gfxcardstatus, rien n'y fait, le lag est toujours là...


----------



## Vaudoux (31 Juillet 2012)

Vu le prix de ce macbook pro, je pense de plus en plus à ne pas passer à l'achat...


----------



## 314-r (31 Juillet 2012)

... le voler... n'est pas conseillé non plus...


----------



## robertodino (1 Août 2012)

zarbi55 a dit:


> La saga de Roberto serait-elle terminée?
> sinon il est clair que le visuel l'emporte sur la puissance, j'en convient de cet avis.
> 
> si une rev devait arrivée, serait-ce en 2013?



Non, ce sera en Octobre  avec le MBP Retina 13" qui sera miens, et qui effacera déjà quelques défauts de jeunesse du 15"


----------



## esam74 (1 Août 2012)

Je suis septique pour le 13, il vont devoir sacrément bosser vu qu'ils devront sûrement rajouter une carte graphique en plus dans si peu d'espace

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h38 ----------

Tu auras acheté un Mac pour 3-4 mois !


----------



## Swoop250 (1 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Non, ce sera en Octobre  avec le MBP Retina 13" qui sera miens, et qui effacera déjà quelques défauts de jeunesse du 15"



Le 13" est sérieusement évoqué pour la rentrée ?    

ça me parait effectivement difficile de caler le surplus de batterie et la CG necessaire au retina dans un 13"....  ou alors l'autonomie va en prendre un sacré coup....


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

... pas de problème, ils te reprennent le chassis du 15" et y mettent un écran de 13"... 

et de la colle pour boucher les trous...


----------



## esam74 (4 Août 2012)

D'autres retours avec mountain lion?


----------



## Vinky (4 Août 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> D'autres retours avec mountain lion?



Après avoir testé sur le MBPr d'un collègue. l'avant après ML est flagrant en fluidité.

Mais le passage via clean install, plus aucun lag n'était visible.

Juste un bémol, les lags pouvait parfois revenir après une sortie de veille. (il a un 2.3 avec 8go)


----------



## Vaudoux (4 Août 2012)

Comme quoi ce ne doit être qu'une question d'optimisation de l'OS...


----------



## webjib (5 Août 2012)

Bon perso, suis aussi passé à Mountain Lion, et même si les fameux "lags" ne me choquaient pas plus que ça sous Lion, c'est vrai que sous ML ça n'a rien à voir, tout est parfait, les animations sont fluides et tout. Bref, plus aucun reproche à faire à ce Retina, j'adore son autonomie, sa faible chauffe et ses ventilos "agréables" (ils ne se déclenchent que sous certains jeux).

Pour info, j'ai fait une clean install.


----------



## esam74 (5 Août 2012)

Même sur le redimensionnement des fenêtres le lag à disparu??


----------



## robertodino (5 Août 2012)

Moi je suis toujours pas convaincu les gars, les quelques Retina que j'ai vu sous ML avaient encore des lags là ou mon MBA ne voit que dalle...


----------



## Vinky (5 Août 2012)

Avec clean install ou pas ? Parce que c'est le jour et la nuit en terme de lag...


----------



## eryllion (6 Août 2012)

Bonsoir

J'ai comparé avec un MacBook Air (acheté en même temps), et ce n'était pas flagrant à l'exception de facebook.

Par contre pas de lag avec le Mission Control.

J'ai aussi lancé Facebook sous parallels Desktop (lancé en fullscreen et avec sous windows une résolution au max soit 2880x1800), et bien la page facebook était plus rapide à défiler que sur Mac .

La machine émulée par Parallels ne peut pas être plus véloce que la machine hôte, je pense donc que c'est logiciel et que les hautes résolutions sont moins bien gérées sur Mac simplement.

En tout cas même sur facebook, la machine n'est pas débordée de boulot, pas de charge CPU importante, ni de chauffe de la carte graphique. Cela ne ressemble pas à une limite technique.

Maintenant, Apple doit surement le savoir, et travaille sans doute dessus. 
Faut voir.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## esam74 (6 Août 2012)

Je reviens du Apple store, avc mountain lion je n'ai pas vu de lag. Mais j'ai oublié d'essayer le redimensionnement des fenêtres comme un c** ...


----------

